# ShopNotes Jointer table for a router?



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

In the ShopNotes Tools & Jigs special issue, there are plans for a jointer table that uses a horizontally mounted router. For those that haven't seen it, it's a true immitation of a jointer: infeed and outfeed tables slide on an angled surface, raising and lowering them in relation to the bit.

Is there any advantage to building and using a setup like this instead of using a spit fence system?

I'm using a split fence with shims to accomplish the same task. Or, at least I think I'm accomplishing the same task. Am I missing something, or is this a pointless project? (Neat, but pointless...)

Thanks
Jay


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Jay! You ask a good question. I have not seen the one Your talking about, but I will guess the answer may be no. The ones that are normally used do a good job. I think that it is more geared to the folks that enjoy a tool project. That's fine. I am that way, however, I think its more that having a nice looking klone of a jointer that You build is the bigger reason.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

I haven't seen that article either, but I prefer to put the boards flat on a router table and run the edge against a split fence. The only advantage I can see to a "conventional" jointer, is the length of the table when supporting long boards. How long are the tables on the ShopNotes jointer?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Cavediver said:


> In the ShopNotes Tools & Jigs special issue, there are plans for a jointer table that uses a horizontally mounted router. For those that haven't seen it, it's a true immitation of a jointer: infeed and outfeed tables slide on an angled surface, raising and lowering them in relation to the bit.
> 
> Is there any advantage to building and using a setup like this instead of using a spit fence system?
> 
> ...


Hi Jay:

Ok, I've tried the split fence routine and I use a jointer. In my mind and by my experience, there is no substitute for a jointer. I've never had good luck using the router as a jointer using the split fence routine. It never worked adequately for me.

Moderate my comments with those of others but my vote goes with a jointer and not a split fence, vertical or horizontal.


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

LexB said:


> I haven't seen that article either, but I prefer to put the boards flat on a router table and run the edge against a split fence. The only advantage I can see to a "conventional" jointer, is the length of the table when supporting long boards. How long are the tables on the ShopNotes jointer?


Short. 
Lol
Way too short. I think they were only about 15in on a side. 

I'd link in a picture, but I need some more posts... If you want to see it, 
plansnow . com/dn3080.html




allthunbs said:


> Hi Jay:
> 
> Ok, I've tried the split fence routine and I use a jointer. In my mind and by my experience, there is no substitute for a jointer. I've never had good luck using the router as a jointer using the split fence routine. It never worked adequately for me.
> 
> Moderate my comments with those of others but my vote goes with a jointer and not a split fence, vertical or horizontal.


I agree fully. A jointer is definately the way to go. I've had moderate success with the router table method, but it takes a lot of care during the setup process, and a nice, straight fence.

I'm not going to build one of these; I was just wondering if the jointer table method would produce better or different results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jay

Thanks a neat jig 
Jointer Woodworking Plan

How about the one below,with just a little bit of tweaking it will do the same.. 
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

==========




Cavediver said:


> Short.
> Lol
> Way too short. I think they were only about 15in on a side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jay
> 
> Thanks a neat jig
> 
> ...


Yup. I've been eyeballing that one for the last week or two. I just finished a temporary cabinet, hinged top. I'm not sure I can work a horizontal mount in to the mix, so I guess that means I'll just have to build another one... 

while we're on the subject, is there any functional difference between mounting a router on a vertical sled vs. mounting one on a swing arm as shown in Router Magic? The vertical sled looks like it works pretty well, but I'm not sure I want to invest that much time in my first horizontal router. The swing arm looks to be a lot easier, but perhaps not quite as stable?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jay 

Just weld up some Alum.in the shape of L-Brackets so it will work with your hinge top..

I'm not a big fan of the swing arm as shown in Router Magic? I made one it was a PITA to use no real way to make it stable, every time I needed to adjust it the cut was off like I said a real PITA setup..

If you want to go over the deep end you can make one like the one below..

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment
Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment

========



Cavediver said:


> Yup. I've been eyeballing that one for the last week or two. I just finished a temporary cabinet, hinged top. I'm not sure I can work a horizontal mount in to the mix, so I guess that means I'll just have to build another one...
> 
> while we're on the subject, is there any functional difference between mounting a router on a vertical sled vs. mounting one on a swing arm as shown in Router Magic? The vertical sled looks like it works pretty well, but I'm not sure I want to invest that much time in my first horizontal router. The swing arm looks to be a lot easier, but perhaps not quite as stable?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jay
> ...If you want to go over the deep end you can make one like the one below..
> ========


:laugh:

Wow. That's serious!
Yeah, maybe some L-brackets will work. 
We're snowed in this week, so I'm sitting at home again tomorrow. I'll take a closer look at it and see what I can do.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Jay:



Cavediver said:


> while we're on the subject, is there any functional difference between mounting a router on a vertical sled vs. mounting one on a swing arm as shown in Router Magic? The vertical sled looks like it works pretty well, but I'm not sure I want to invest that much time in my first horizontal router. The swing arm looks to be a lot easier, but perhaps not quite as stable?


I went looking for the swing arm and can't find it. Do you have a page number please. 

I have some notes on a sled. Don't -- mount your router to the baseplate and use it as a sled. Do -- mount the baseplate to a frame and then the router to the frame with some sort of adjustment methodology. The baseplate will flex from the weight and torque of the router thus, throwing off your settings. Most frustrating. :angry:


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't have space for a jointer, so I either go galoot with a #7 Record plane, or I use a flush trim bit in my router and run it along an eight-foot piece of aluminum screen porch post. The aluminum is about two inches square, flat, and stiff. Just clamp it to the bottom of the workpiece and rout away the waste. Dead simple, and near zero storage space (a must for me!)


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Jay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Router Magic by Bill Hylton
page 191: Horizontal Router table
He's made a wide vertical leg on the end of a table saw. The router is mouted on a secondary swing arm; a pivot point on one side of the assembly, router in the center, and a clamping knob on the other side.

Re: the sled.
I'm glad you made that point. I've got some 1/2 acrylic at work that's looking good for this project. I'll work on finding some aluminum rails or angle stock to help reduce flexing.


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

LexB said:


> I don't have space for a jointer, so I either go galoot with a #7 Record plane, or I use a flush trim bit in my router and run it along an eight-foot piece of aluminum screen porch post. The aluminum is about two inches square, flat, and stiff. Just clamp it to the bottom of the workpiece and rout away the waste. Dead simple, and near zero storage space (a must for me!)


I've got the space, I'm just missing the $$$ 
I'd like to have a real jointer, but I guess I'm getting along fine without it for now. A couple of planes are definately in my near future. I've been searching around for a couple of old user-grade Stanley planes. That, however, is another topic entirely


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Cavediver said:


> Router Magic by Bill Hylton
> page 191: Horizontal Router table
> He's made a wide vertical leg on the end of a table saw. The router is mouted on a secondary swing arm; a pivot point on one side of the assembly, router in the center, and a clamping knob on the other side.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay:

I use a chunk of 2x4 on edge. Attach the baseplate to the bottom and the router to the end. I'm only using a Makita 3700 trim router on 1/4" lexan.


----------

